# Reliable Cigar Lighter?



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*The best kind of lighter?*

I dunno...I'm confused here.

I'm new to Cigars and just feeling my way around.
Picking up my first humidor on Sunday...

I read online and in a couple of books that the best way to light up a cigar is to toast it a little bit (marshmallow style) gently over a flame until the very tip gets a chance to dry out and char slightly, and then gently coax it to a full glow with one or two very small puffs over the flame.

Now I just bought a "Cigar lighter" and this thing could weld metal together...
It seems the torch style of lighter is very popular for cigar smokers, yet this makes the whole gentle toasting and lighting prodedure more like a rapid burn up and ignition.

Any input on which is best?
Before I knew better I did used to just light them up as though they were huge cigarettes, and did find that to detract from the flavour enormously, adding harshness and a bitter over peppery taste too early on in the smoke.

This has possibly made me a bit paranoid about lighting them correctly.

My torch lighter doesn't seem to add any harshness, but it does light them very very quickly.

What's best?

Breaddrink.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Personally I prefer a torch, but hold the tip of the flame well below the foot of the cigar


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I like the kind that makes fire LOL. Seriously, I use both a torch and a regular flint style lighter with a thick cigar flame. It's really personal preference. With a little practice you can toast the end of a cigar even with a torch. However, flint lighters are the most reliable. I like either a Dunhill or ST Dupont.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I use wood matches almost exclusively. Let the sulfur burn off and it's a clean source to light your smoke.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

the best lighters may not be exspensive or fancy ,
they may not be cheap or plain!
the best lighters just continue to work
with little needed but occasional fluid/gas

the cigars are whats important not how you get them lit!
k


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Sep-14-02 AT 01:47 PM (CDT)] I use a bernzomatic i got from wal mart. supposed to be for plumbing or some such thing but i have used mine for 5 years and it still works fine. better than those 500 dollar table lighters.


----------



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Enya,

Are you serious about the benzomatic? Do you go for the full torch experience and use a striker to get the flame going? Where do you keep something that big?

-Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

no this is just a small hadheld one like 6 inches tall, go to a wal mart and look for one or they may have a website, it even has a built in base.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Sep-14-02 AT 04:52 PM (CDT)]whew, I had visions of a full blown torch like Justso did LOL!

http://www.wetcanvas.com/Articles2/10237/200/images/hh-1pounder-1.jpg

I also have one of the small 6" toches like Enya mentioned. Harbor Freight has em for $9.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42099


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Yeah just follow the link that poker posted, thanks for finding a pic.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I use the same thing from Radio Shack, about 6 inches long, flint striker built in, and a pocket clip. It was originally a soldering torch. Never lets me down, and the flame is perfect for the stogies.
I think it was about $20.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

i put a pop tart into my toaster and toast it until it catches on fire and then i light the cigar with that (see below)

Attachments:


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Damn, I guess it's back to Home Depot to return the Mapp gas welder I just bought. It didn't really look right sitting on the coffee table anyway. Maybe I'll still give it a try though.


----------



## Dakota (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

:7 :7 LMAO


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Even for a torch style lighter, as long as you keep the flame away from directly touching the cigar (say about an inch away),, that would get the job done!,, 
another reminder is that in a well lit room the flame of these torch style lighters are not visible to their full extent (actually invisibly in the sun light),,


----------



## wouldestous (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

a bernz-o-matic?!? thats hilarious!

i use an el cheapo torch type lighter sometimes and a regular old bic lighter other times. as others said, hold the flame below the cigar and you should be golden.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Ligne indoors and Vector Delta torch when I'm outside.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Indoors?
Smoking?

You're not married then?

*glances at his wife on the sofa, and then to the knife drawer in the kitchen*

Those mini torches really aren't a bad idea at all. The little torch lighters get so hot so quickly.

I'm just having problems understanding the 2500 degree heat they speak of boastfully when it seems to char the crap out of the cigar if you get it slightly too close.

Seems like, something similar to a car cigarette lighter would be the most effective kind of cigar lighter.

Something that would be red hot but without the 6 inch jet of pure hell fire coming out of the nice shiny lighter.

Rob.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

>Seems like, something similar to a car cigarette lighter 
>would be the most effective kind of cigar lighter.

That funny you say that, I was in my truck the other day and my lighter ran dry just as I struck it to light up a Monte #5. I thought what the hell do I do, it dawned on me about the car lighter, so I gave it a try. It worked, but I did not notice anything different in taste. I would say that there no tainting of flavor with butane.JMHO!
Mapp Gas on the other hand is not advised, LOL!

Jack


----------



## Cigar Aroma (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

The best lighter I found to be most effective, not only to light the stick, but also to cut plumbers pipe LOL. Not to mention it stays lit when zapping them darn infected skeeters LOL.

Attachments:


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Ugh. Sorry to send this boring topic to the top of the pile again...But anyone had any experience with the Prometheus saturn s lighter?

http://www.pipeshop.com/pipeshop/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=8651&CATID=265

From it's details it would appear to be a perfect cigar lighter...Has multiple jets spread over a wider area (reminds me of a tiny stove top burner) as oposed to one large 2500 degree jet, which I don't feel all that comfortable using...

To recap...
The whole toasting of the cigar seems to become a welding of the end of the cigar with these jet lighters, plus they seem to overheat very very quickly meaning the prospect of a 45 seconds-1 minute toasting is out of the question.

I know you guys say they're usable with a little practise, but I just don't see how this is possible with such a short usage time from these powerhouse lighters.

Rob.


----------



## jeffreya (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

If it helps any I use a S.T. Dupont extend torch which I like a lot it does a great job. I also have a couple of colbri's a tri flame and the newer trifecta these two work very well. It did take a couple of cigars before I figured out the right distance to hold them without blowing the end of the cigar apart.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Jeff...May I ask how you actualy go about lighting a cigar?

I think this is probably the main reason I have issues with them...I've got myself into the habbit of toasting the end for a minute or so, and now I'm trying to locate a decent lighter for myself, I find they all reach ridiculous temperatures when lit for this long.

How do your lighters rate for the temperature they reach?

Rob.


----------



## jeffreya (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

Rob.. I hold the cigar at a 45 degree angle and the lighter at the same angle so I am putting the tip of the flame straight to the cigar not under it then just move the lighter in a slow circular motion untill I get a nice glow it takes about 45 seconds to a minute. The S.T. Dupont lighter body does not get hot at most warm. Pretty much the same with the colbri's. The tri flame torchs do the job a little quicker. Hope this helps.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I think maybe I'll give the trifecta a try...

I got offered a pretty good price of 70 for one.

I can't find lower.

Thanks, Jeffreya.

Rob.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I would only say that the down side to those triple torch lighters is that they eat a WHOLE lot of butane and you generally run out fairly quickly. There is nothing worse than being on the road and having your lighter constanly running out. Same with the Dupont Extands. I find if you can find an original Blazer or a Promethius, that these tend to do the job. Also, although a little pricey, the Dupont Ligne 2's and Gatsby's are great cigar lighters but generally not on windy days!  :7


----------



## CMD (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

ROTFALMFAO!!!!

[font color=blue] Dave
http://www.habanossa.com/image/logo_02.gif 
Embargo? _Seriously?_


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: The best kind of lighter?*

I just thought, fuggit and went out today and bought a mini bernzomatic...I think someone mentioned them somewhere in here.

The flame is at the perfect angle and it doesn't flare if you angle it...it doesn't get too hot because the tip is a mile from the handle, and it locks in the on position.

Best of all it's got a run time of 80 minutes.

Not bad for 20 bux.

Might still get one for while I'm out and about, but in all honesty I pretty much only smoke when I'm at home anyway.
I can't enjoy it if I'm having to concentrate on other things.

Rob.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone have any good reliable cigar lighters to suggest? I prefer the blue flame butane lighters. Have gone thru so many that have either needed frequent repair due to unclogging etc,( Colibri's), or just plainly don't work any more. I've tried cleaning them by air blasting and unclogging by bleeding them...most still die after a while. Are there any reliable cigar lighters that will continue to work for years, or do all of them have a limited half-life?


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

This question surfaces on a regular basis. I believe that the only truly reliable lighters (barring a Zippo) are the flint lighters. I suggest the ST Dupont, Davidoff ot Dunhill lighters with a cigar flame. Also the Savinelli (Corona) pipe lighter is great. As far as torches go I doubt that any one will last a lifetime like the aforementioned lighters will. I bought a Dupont Extend which failed quickly, although others have had very good luck with this model. I currently have a Colibri Triplex which is working very well. I also buy cheap torches for $5 - $6.00 which usually last 6 months or so. At that price they are fine and I like to keep one in the car and at the office. I believe a great lighter should have heft and style and last a lifetime. The better flint lighters fit the bill. Otherwise I would just go with cheap torches and buy a couple a year. JMHO.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I have to agree with Steve. If you're looking for a lighter to last forever, it must be a flint and butane lighter... Dupont, Dunhill, Savinelli IM Corona, etc. If you go with torches, I believe it's a crap shoot. I personally won't spend more than 10-15 bucks on a torch. I have a 12 dollar Prince Pocket torch that has been working for almost 3 years, and I've had some torches last 1 week. So I personally recommend going cheap when buying torches, and investing in flint/butane lighters if you want something nice.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

all i ever use is a bic.

derrek :7


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

I was the last one to ask this in fact...

I ended up buying a hobby torch made by benzomatic at the local Home Depot.

It has the advantage of having the ridiculously hot flame but not having the heat issues of the smaller lighters.

It's small but not TINY, so a portable lighter is another issue, but it's very handy to have around the house.

80 minute burn time too.

Rob.


----------

